# Sick Chick



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Her eyes are swollen. They used to be swollen shut, but I've been doing flax seed drops for a few days. Now she looks like this. Any ideas?


----------



## keramoon (Apr 12, 2013)

What happened to her? One of my babes got attacked and blood dripped to her eye and it was swollen shut. We used eye drops on a qtip and just kept trying to clean it up. Petroleum jelly non scented helped it so much. We gave her a bath afterwards. Maybe try that ?


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm not sure. I had another chick who got pecked in the eye, but it healed in one day. I never saw any sores or blood around this ones eyes.


----------



## keramoon (Apr 12, 2013)

Just keep an eye on her. If she's in shock she won't do Much. Use a dropper to give her water and Make sure she eats


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Oh, I'll be up all night worried sick, I'm sure!


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

I suggest boosting her immune system with vitamins. Just a drop or two each of Nutri-Drench and B12 into her beak. Poor baby she looks miserable. Very important that the little one eats and drinks as already mentioned.


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

GratefulGirl said:


> I suggest boosting her immune system with vitamins. Just a drop or two each of Nutri-Drench and B12 into her beak.  Poor baby she looks miserable. Very important that the little one eats and drinks as already mentioned.


Where can I find the Nutri-Drench?


----------



## keramoon (Apr 12, 2013)

Idk about the nutri thing but we give ours electrolytes in the water. I would leave her alone most of the time but every now and then when she is up hold her close to you. Our baby that was sick is now the sweetest one. We knew she was better when she started to run around the house looking for me


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

blblanchard said:


> Where can I find the Nutri-Drench?


I buy my Nutri-Drench at Tractor Supply. I have personal experience with this product - it has literally saved one of my chicks - along with the B12 and changing her feed to another brand.


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks, both of you. She is still eating and drinking. She looked a little better today. Very lively. No pasty butt. Hopefully she continues to get better.


----------



## keramoon (Apr 12, 2013)

She sounds like she already is.  good work!! Tcl Is the key


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

I have a week old chick that was said to be the last to hatch .. He is dehydrated.. I have him water and e drank a lot. He is in a rag in a box for now.. But he can't walk much or hold stand well.. What should I do for him?


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

leviparker said:


> I have a week old chick that was said to be the last to hatch .. He is dehydrated.. I have him water and e drank a lot. He is in a rag in a box for now.. But he can't walk much or hold stand well.. What should I do for him?


I'd give him some electrolyte water. Is he eating? Make sure he stays warm.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

I put him in a Cage with water, part shade and sun and I left him.. When I came back an hour later he was gone. I looked around and he had stumbled into the sun and fallen. So I picked him up and put him under the fan and tried to get him to drink but he died 30 seconds later


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

leviparker said:


> I put him in a Cage with water, part shade and sun and I left him.. When I came back an hour later he was gone. I looked around and he had stumbled into the sun and fallen. So I picked him up and put him under the fan and tried to get him to drink but he died 30 seconds later


So sorry... I know that's hard.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

leviparker said:


> I put him in a Cage with water, part shade and sun and I left him.. When I came back an hour later he was gone. I looked around and he had stumbled into the sun and fallen. So I picked him up and put him under the fan and tried to get him to drink but he died 30 seconds later


So sorry your chick died.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

How sad! You tried though!


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

My chick passed last night. Totally unexpected. I thought she was doing so much better.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Seems like if a chick starts put bad it ends bad huh? Thanks s everyone, it's all good I've it some eggs in the incubator


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

blblanchard said:


> My chick passed last night. Totally unexpected. I thought she was doing so much better.


Awww so sorry! I haven't had to experience this yet but I know when I do it will be sad! Gentle hugs.


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

I've had a few die. It's always my favorite who dies. I should apologize to whoever I "choose" to be my favorite in advance!


----------

